# Grilled Dove with Maple



## yard dog (Sep 7, 2008)

Had a thought today while dove hunting and put it to the test. This may not be new to some folks, but it was new to me and tasty too.

Dove breast
Rib Rub
Bacon
Brown Sugar
Maple Syrup
Apple Juice
Beer

Start with well cleaned dove breast and sprinkle with your favorite rib rub.
Cover and place in the refrigerator for at least one hour.

After the breast are well chilled, wrap with a strip of bacon and secure with a toothpick.

Grill breast over medium low heat until the bacon is almost crisp.

When the bacon is almost done remove the breast from heat and cover with foil.

Heat syrup in a sauce pan adding just enough apple juice to thin it a little and allow it to reach a simmer.

Dip each breast in the pan to coat it and sprinkle a very small amount of brown sugar on top of each one.

Grill at medium high heat turning continuously until the bacon is crisp and the glaze has thickened.

Add any side items you want, open an ice cold beer and enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb22/imasniper/MapleDove1.jpg

I was worried that they would turn out to sweet but the crowd was making them disappear so fast I barely had time to get this pic before they were gone too. 

Another idea I had was to add a slice of jalapeño to each breast before wrapping. Then cut the meat off the bone, add cream cheese, onion, ect.... and make a fattie


----------



## capt dan (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice job and great recipe! If ya  got lotsa company, you best shoot a ton of them things!


----------



## yard dog (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Capt Dan, it turned out better than I thought it would. I been shooting as many as I can but it never seems to be enough.


----------



## desertlites (Sep 7, 2008)

I thought to sweet sounding-glad it wasn't.But it sure sounds good -better with the jap.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Yard Dog, those look and sound great! I will give your recipe a try, thanks!!


----------



## cman95 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yard Dog, I will have a plate please. Those do look good. I like to put the dove breast in a tupperware dish and pour coca-cola over them and a can of rotel tomatoes also. Cover and set overnight, wrap with bacon and grill those puppies. Not trying to hijack your thread, just throwing out another idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 8, 2008)

Fantastic birds.  I will be trying this as well.  Great looking.


----------



## yard dog (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks all, it was just a thought that past through my mind while waiting on the next set of birds to come through. I did make a few with plain ol' water to cut the maple and no brown sugar and I liked them better but try any variation and see what you think.


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 9, 2008)

Yard Dog you owe  me one keyboard for making me drool all over mine!


----------



## gobbledot (Sep 9, 2008)

I been shooting too yard dog but i've not scored toooo much. I shot 5 shells and got 1 bird 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . It is sounding like i might get hungry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . If I do get enough to cook I am going to try this, Thanks...

 I been shooting as many as I can but it never seems to be enough.[/quote]


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 9, 2008)

pigeon/dove breast is great meat. Cooks in stews like beef - but the best use is to biltong the whole breasts. Makes really great biltong :-)


----------



## davidmcg (Sep 9, 2008)

OK Yard Dog you silly Razorback, you've done it now.  From the looks of this recipe I would say you have stumbled onto something really great.  Now I will have to get the shotgun out for dove after years and years without them.  Gave up dove years ago and just waited for pheasant season.  I believe tomorrow morning after I get home from work will be a great time to go get the dove.  Thank you very much for this.


----------



## yard dog (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry MotorHedd, guess I should have included a disclosure that covers me for liability claims
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Thanks gobbledot. I'm using an old antique Stevens Model 311 and averaging about 70%. But those things are real shy now and coming in like a stinger missle so my average will probably drop drastically by this weekend.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Biltong is similar to jerky so it might be a hassle on a small morning dove. I might try it though curious aardvark, thanks for the idea
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Thanks dave. I love dove season because it gets me out in the field early and hones me for the up coming seasons. After further taste tests I think this would go good as a side meat. I think a big Ol' skillet full of scrambled eggs with taters and onions and these on the side might make a good breakfast at camp.

Thanks to all who replied, who would have thought that a brain fart would generate this much interest


----------



## nitrousinfected (Sep 12, 2008)

Dont know about you guys, but the dove around here have been shot at enough that Top Gun pilots aint got nuttin on these birds.


----------



## meat-man (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice job bud


----------

